# Poolish in pizza dough



## jayfreeman (Oct 15, 2013)

If anyone doesn't know what "Poolish" is, it is pre-fermented dough often used in artisan bread baking. Basically you add equal measures of dough and water (100 grams of flour with 100 grams of water which is the same as 100 ml of water), with a little salt, sugar and yeast and let it ferment for about 12-18 hours before adding it to the bread mix. This creates an extra dimension to the taste of the bread resulting in a far better taste than if you were to use purely fresh dough.

Alternatively, if you bake every day then reserve a portion of the dough to use the next day. This is what most French bakers do.

I have been doing this for a while now, whenever I make baguette I will prepare a Poolish the day before (I don't bake every so I prepare a poolish).

A thought occurred to me about a year ago, if Poolish makes bread taste even better then why not add it to Pizza dough. So I tried this and the resulting dough was amazing.

I just wonder if anyone here has tried this before, and what the results were like?

~ Jay


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes, do it all the time.  Add to pizza dough recipe rather than use to replace yeast.  Flavor is enhance, just like any other bread.


----------

